# Cargo vessel Vindo in trouble



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The cargo vessel Vindo has broken down in the North Sea east of the Humber. She is dragging her anchor and heading towards a gas rig which has had all non-essential personell taken off leaving 10 men aboard.

See Here for the BBC news story

Davie


----------



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

This ship doesnt seem to have much luck does it, particularly as it hit the ship, Dealer, in September last year. Lets hope all goes well for all trying to prevent the collision.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

A sad day indeed with the loss of the fishermen off Ireland and now with those at risk in the North Sea. Our thoughts and prayers must indeed be with them and with all those involved and with their families at this time.

The danger to the oil and gas rigs is not something that is new. Back in the very early 1970's Everards were operating some 199 ton coasters, all with C names and carrying just 3 crew. One of these suffered engine failure in bad weather in the North Sea and came very close to drifting into an oil rig. The MP for Hull at that time made the headlines by launching a scathing attack on vessels operating with insufficient crews. I actually corresponded with him on this shortly afterwards as I was working on the history of F T Everards. He is still a well-known figure in public circles - John Prescott.
Peter4447


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

They managed to restart the engine and keep it running long enough to clear the manned gas rig but she's lost power again and is now drifting towards an unmanned rig.

With the poor weather conditions just now I sincerely hope they manage to get her engine running again so they can get to port for proper repairs.

Davie


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Davie Tait said:


> They managed to restart the engine and keep it running long enough to clear the manned gas rig but she's lost power again and is now drifting towards an unmanned rig.
> 
> With the poor weather conditions just now I sincerely hope they manage to get her engine running again so they can get to port for proper repairs.
> 
> Davie


Thanks for keeping us updated Davie.
Peter4447


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Latest news is the she cleared the unmanned rig by 700m and is now clear of danger ( apart from the weather that is ) and still struggling to get her engines running.

My best guess is that a tug will be sent out to assist once the weather eases from the F10 storm they've been having

Davie


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*close call for these guys*

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=183

Close call for these guys on the rig. as out of control ship bears down on them


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

so, why the post new thread link, billyboy?
still having probs with the computer?


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

Just trying to increase the membership I guess! Snowy


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

OOOps! what happened there lads???
should have been a link taking you to the story about the ship that lost power and was bearing down on the gas rig. had to evacuate rig crew. I'll see if i can find it again. Sorry about that (must be getting old)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Ah1 Just found davie Tates thread about the ship in trouble in the noprth seas. Sorry about that Davie.
here is the link again (i hope)
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/north_yorkshire/6253933.stm
My apologies for noticin Davies thread before posting it.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice one Billyboy.

Good story that, thankfully with a happy ending.

Rushie


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

At least the above BBC report is reasonably researched. I just watched the report on BBC Look North ( I live near the Humber) where it was reported that Vindo is to be "tugged" (!!!) into port.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

They are waiting for a Tug to take her back into port for repairs and she was not the only vessel to loose power last night.

This quote from the BBC again


> A dive support vessel with 94 people on board lost power in storms in the North Sea more than 100 miles off the Aberdeen coast.
> 
> Coastguards said no-one was in any danger on board the CSO Orelia, but two other ships, the Far Strider and the Far Sovereign, stood by.
> 
> ...


See original story Here

Davie


----------



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

_The nine-man crew ......_

Can't help wondering if this incident and the one below are related to the manning levels? 

_In September last year the 90m-long Vindo crashed into another large cargo vessel, Dealer, after failing to respond to radio messages. 
_


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

jaigee said:


> _The nine-man crew ......_
> 
> Can't help wondering if this incident and the one below are related to the manning levels?
> 
> ...


Captain, 1st Mate, Chief, Cook, 4 Sailors, 1 Spare = 9
That was our manning almost 40 years ago on medium coasters.
admittedly a bit shorter than 90 meters, but also not equipped with all sorts of newfangled "gadgets" and run on a 2 watch system. So we always had 3 on the watch with 1 checking the engine room on the hour on the chiefs off watch.
Sort of a "chiefs helper"
Although if they all "party" in the engine room due to unreliable engine
that sort of would leave the bridge empty....
Personally I am not so sure that all these gadgets increase reliabilty, they seem to be used rather to cut crew to the bone.
Then the question becomes who is left to maintain all the gadgets?
"Engine failure" could be as simple as water in the fuel, or empty day tanks ...
Someone has to look at the stuff once in a blue moon to keep it going.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I believe She is now under tow by Tug "Red Wolf" and steaming towards the Humber at three Knots.


----------



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

I wonder what will happen when ships are broken down and adrift once they'e built the London Array, an offshore wind farm 12 miles off the Kent and Essex coast consisting of 341 turbines. I would not want to drift into that lot!


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

They want to put 30+ large wind turbines out in Aberdeen bay too and there is bound to be collisions between ships and the turbines in poor weather. They really don't care about the safety of mariners compared to this rush to build as many of these windmills as possible

Davie


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

I believe She is now under tow by Tug "Red Wolf" and steaming towards the Humber at three Knots

Or to quote the Bridlington Coast Guard on YTV. "Three knots per hour.". I kid you not.

Rgds.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

*Congested Waters*



Cap'n Pete said:


> I wonder what will happen when ships are broken down and adrift once they'e built the London Array, an offshore wind farm 12 miles off the Kent and Essex coast consisting of 341 turbines. I would not want to drift into that lot!


It doesn't bear thinking about! Didn't they build an unmanned platform of sorts (costing millions) somewhere off the Lincolnshire coast to guide fighter planes to nearby bombing ranges? I'm sure I readsomewhere that it only lasted a couple of years before it was wiped out by an offshore supply vessel.
Ray Jordan


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

pilot said:


> I believe She is now under tow by Tug "Red Wolf" and steaming towards the Humber at three Knots
> 
> Or to quote the Bridlington Coast Guard on YTV. "Three knots per hour.". I kid you not.
> 
> Rgds.


That's very slow weaving LOL


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

SMS tug "Red Wolf" and her tow "Vindo" have ETA Spurn Pilot Station 13th. 1930 for Alex Dock Hull.
Rgds.


----------



## Sebe (Aug 13, 2005)

Peter4447 said:


> A sad day indeed with the loss of the fishermen off Ireland and now with those at risk in the North Sea. Our thoughts and prayers must indeed be with them and with all those involved and with their families at this time.
> 
> The danger to the oil and gas rigs is not something that is new. Back in the very early 1970's Everards were operating some 199 ton coasters, all with C names and carrying just 3 crew. One of these suffered engine failure in bad weather in the North Sea and came very close to drifting into an oil rig. The MP for Hull at that time made the headlines by launching a scathing attack on vessels operating with insufficient crews. I actually corresponded with him on this shortly afterwards as I was working on the history of F T Everards. He is still a well-known figure in public circles - John Prescott.
> Peter4447


Hi Peter,

Wasn't the vessel Everard you refer to the "Festivity"?? I was Mate on the "Chartsman" that night on the way into the Humber and a local tug was going to her assistance.

Sebe


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sebe said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Wasn't the vessel Everard you refer to the "Festivity"?? I was Mate on the "Chartsman" that night on the way into the Humber and a local tug was going to her assistance.
> 
> Sebe


Hello Sebe
Yes I am sure you are right. My own fault for not checking first and relying on memory. Everards owned several of these and I think Egger Forrester were involved with the original design. Two others that I recall (that were not Everards) were Wis and Wib.
Many thanks for putting the record straight.
Kind regards
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------

